# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Colourful Official Opening in Clementi (This Sun, 5th Dec)

## shearerkk

Hi all,

Jus rece an sms from Colourful's uncle 2 days back :-

"Colourful Tropical Aquarium have alrdy started at Clementi West Street 2, Blk 721, #01-132, near West Coast Plaza. There will be offer for all and a buffet on 5th Dec Sunday, please do come down and visit us!"

Note :- Someone did mentioned that it is street 21 and not 2. So.. do watch out if you are going down.

So, dont miss this!!

----------


## bryan

Ermm, its Street 2 not Street 21.

----------


## equidorz

For peeps going down you can acutually look for the a more prominent land mark - West coast community center. Colorful aquarium is only 1 min from the community center.

----------


## gemo82

Nice place. Lots of moss and shrimps on sale. Equipment wise still messy, but Uncle should be able to tidy up soon. My favourite Yam Paste catered for the buffet. One more haunt for aquascapers in the West definitely!

Anyone got their contact number? Forgot to get a name card from them... Or could someone update the LFS list please?

----------


## Sufianjamal

How to go there frm west coast cc?

----------


## Sufianjamal

Okey nevermind already I know :Smile: 
Thanks for the update by the way

----------


## fireblade

just went there,,,
looks exactly the same as old shop except whole shop got air con now...

----------


## griffinkid

Hey guys, i went to check it out too, apparently you can take a shuttle bus from clementi MRT station bus stop to WEst Coast Plaza that comes by every 30 minutes. Then just cross the bridge and block 721 is directly opposite.  :Smile:  Hope this helps!

----------


## jamesneo

Anyone has Colorful or Richard shop number?

----------


## EvolutionZ

any idea where is the shuttle bus located at clementi mrt?

----------


## equidorz

> any idea where is the shuttle bus located at clementi mrt?


If i am not wrong, it should be opposite the new clementi shopping mall - Jin man di. And the free bus is more like a mini van. Hope this helps

----------


## madi

thank you for the info...i'm traveling from JB

----------


## Stormz

Any idea what are they carrying? Like Aros, or marine more?

----------


## eviltrain

Stormz, colourful is more well known for its wide varities of moss/fissdens. Different type of shrimps avalible there too and if you are into planted, there is alot of plants also.

By the way, i like your phrase.

----------


## coolgear101

Any bro knows whether they sell discus or beef heart?

----------


## griffinkid

> Any bro knows whether they sell discus or beef heart?


I don't remember seeing any discus in the shop, but you can always call to check with the uncle.  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

Updated the LFS list.

----------


## Shadow

Does anyone know the opening and closing hour of Colourful Aquarium? I went there yesterday at 12-12:30pm but it closed. not sure if Tuesday is his off day or not. or maybe opening hour from 1pm onward.

----------


## fireblade

haha looks like I am not alone... :P
went there around 12.45noon also not opened, call his HP also not answered.

maybe you can try calling him ? 91520801

----------


## avex30

sometimes he got out call he do maintain of tanks or setup too so might open shop later.

----------


## Shadow

thanks for the info and phone number, will try to give him a call next time

----------


## chinsm

Went by to Colorful Aquarium last week but Richard is no longer there. It has now converted to a shop selling chinese medical stuff. Any idea if Richard has shifted somewhere else or closed for good?

----------


## bernie

Closed for good last December.

----------


## chinsm

Disappointed to hear another LFS has closed.

Does anyone know if Richard offer scaping services and what are his charges?

----------


## GuppyLover

I don't think he offers scaping services but he still sells shrimps from home.

----------


## Ezie

> I don't think he offers scaping services but he still sells shrimps from home.


hi, any contacts that i could call for the shrimps and where is his home located at? Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## GuppyLover

His number is 91520801. He lives at Clementi if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## Ezie

> His number is 91520801. He lives at Clementi if I'm not mistaken.


Thanks alot! :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

The number is correct but instead he stays in Jurong , not clementi..

----------


## GuppyLover

My bad.  :Embarassed:

----------

